# Any deals on the Edge or the annual service?



## cuibap0 (Oct 21, 2019)

I might buy one if the deal is good. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

cuibap0 said:


> I might buy one if the deal is good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


.

there are no deals, id buy something else : firestick, tablo, airtv, the cable co box, recast, airtv


----------



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

You may think that deals on Tivo are available during this season but no. I called them and they offer a deal once a year in the summer. Weird greedy company.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

chelman said:


> You may think that deals on Tivo are available during this season but no. I called them and they offer a deal once a year in the summer. Weird greedy company.


They had holiday deals. On REFURB Bolts! I had the Edge and sent it back. My Bolt is good as good.


----------



## cuibap0 (Oct 21, 2019)

Was planning to get one during Christmas season but well, I got the new ShieldTV instead. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

